# Citizen Orca Bn0016-55l



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

My new Citizen Orca arrived today (BN0016-55L)

Watch was a little tight, so had to extend the clasp to the last setting, sits a bit tight, so I may have to get another link added. (8.5" wrist)

It's extremely lightweight, feels great. The lume isn't as bright as people say. Had it out all day in the sun today (5 hours) and lume only lasted about 15 minutes once I got back inside..

We'll see how it goes in October when I start some freediving..

http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p6101956lz7.jpg

http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p6101957tx2.jpg


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well done, I do rather like those


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

spearfish said:


> My new Citizen Orca arrived today (BN0016-55L)
> 
> Watch was a little tight, so had to extend the clasp to the last setting, sits a bit tight, so I may have to get another link added. (8.5" wrist)
> 
> ...


Interesting.

BTW if you use the 2 button to the right of the smile it will help you insert an image rather than just giving a URL.


----------

